# Vintage horse trailer restoration



## jacobowens1994 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobowens1994 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

The biggest concern is what's under it. The floor, and structures holding the floor. The rest is metal work and plexiglass.
I would start by pulling the floor up and closely inspecting all that. If that passes, or can be fixed, then worry about rust and paint.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Take that picture to a glazier and see what they can suggest...
Drilling out a few rivets to install new plexiglass or window material is not difficult. Making sure the window frame is free of rot is a must and after installing new material make sure to caulk all the edges, inside and out for a weather-tite seal.

Your trailer to me has a lot of hidden rust and rot you need to remove, cut out and replace to again make this really road-worthy for your animals.
I'm not accustomed to seeing a roof that is metal not be seamed, that and the crazed front that looks cracked are tell-tale of bondo used to cover issues.
Bottom of the walls where it meets the support channel to form the wall shape is rot riddled by dis-coloring shown.

The basics of sound frame you should of checked before purchasing since everything else is about to be ripped apart and redone.
Now to find,uncover and fix to make a nice little trailer for your animals to travel in ....nice project.
🐴


----------



## jacobowens1994 (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks guys for the replies. 
I do plan on tearing the floor out and hoPing to only find surface rust and grind it off and hit with rust reverser primer and painting with tractor paint.
Hoping there’s nothing structurally wrong. I think it does need new bearing as it’s been sitting a longgg time. Plan is to strip it down completely and work it back from the bottom up. The weird thing about the roof spot is when you tap it it still sounds like metal!? I’m sure there will be lots of welding to do and rivets to put in 
It will def be a long project, hopefully it works out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

Would love to see you posting about the progress of this project! Though that's a bit of extra work on top of the overhaul itself, if you feel inclined to share or vent I think you've got a good audience for it here.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have the mechanical aptitude to give you advice for fixing the trailer. BUT, we call that kind of trailer a "bread box". A lot of modern horses will not fit in it. When you decide to look for horses make sure one of the things you check is if they will fit in there comfortably. I can't tell you how many times I've seen big horses crammed in a tiny trailer rolling down the interstate with their butts hanging out the back door. Not a good thing at all.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Zimalia22 said:


> The biggest concern is what's under it. The floor, and structures holding the floor. The rest is metal work and plexiglass.
> I would start by pulling the floor up and closely inspecting all that. If that passes, or can be fixed, then worry about rust and paint.


The floor is the most important part, I agree check that floor and if all if good under it like (structures) then you are good to good. You got some work ahead of you on this trailer but I have seem alot worst.
All that window is is Plexiglass should be a simple fix. Have fun you got some work ahead of you, ")


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Ditto that’s a small trailer but at the very least you might be able to restore, then resell and buy a bigger trailer.

1.1. My 16.1H TWH fits up front in my stock trailer with the butt bar hooked up. I recenty brought home a 17H Dutch Warmblood as a pasture pet. We couldn’t close the butt bar behind him. We had to take the front center divider out and use the door dividing the front and back horses as his “butt bar”.

Fortunately he is a seasoned hauler so it was not an issue.

So yes, as @Dreamcatcher Arabians commented, make sure the trailer fits the horse, AFTER you make sure the frame does not need repaired

2. That segways into first and foremost get that trailer to a certified welder and let him inspect the frame. If the frame is shot, it is NOT worth fixing. - I know because that’s how my first stock trailer went down the road and I bought a new one.

There is no way I would piecemeal the frame of something carrying live weight.


----------



## jacobowens1994 (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the reply’s I will try to take progress pics. Went through bearings and brakes and one bearing was grenaded so I will probably be getting all new bearings depending on the shape of the frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

